# What filter to get?



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a 55 mbuna tank that I am really mulling over getting a canister filter for. I have never had one before so I am trying to get ideas. Now I have done some searches and I dont want to start the Fluval vs EHEIM war. So I have decided to go with the API Rena Filstar xp. I have read the reviews on the cichlid forum review page and it seems to have the best rating for having so many people reviewing it. So I have a few questions. Let me first get you up to speed on my current filters. I have 2 aqueon 55/75 power filters, which run at 400gph each. The reason mainly for replacing them is for some reason they shut off. I don't know why, but as soon as I take it apart and take the impeller out and put it right back in, it works. Its just becoming annoying. So my first question is will getting a canister filter help my fish and make it easier on me? What are the advantages of having a canister compared to my filters? My second question is what Rena xp should I get? Only thing is I dont want the xp4 because it looks really huge and I think its a little overkill. So I can get the xp1,2, or 3. My last question is what should I do with my old filters? I think there are advantages and disadvantages to keeping all the filters on there. With them on there will be better circulation and the filters will keep the bacteria to help with water changes. On the downside if I have the filters on, the tank wont look as clean in the back because I will have a lot of tubes and hoses hanging. Someone give me their 2 cents on this, thanks


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Among the advantages of a canister over an HOB is that it is much quieter than an HOB. You can also go longer between filter cleanings. The cleanings require more effort, however.

Are your HOBs having problems because sand is causing the impeller to get stuck? If that's the case, a canister will not have that problem.

If you add a canister, you'll want to keep your current filtration running for 6 weeks or so till the beneficial bacteria are established in the new filter. At that point you can remove the HOBs.

I would get a canister that is rated for at least double your tank size to ensure it provides adequate filtration. In your case that would be the XP3.

HTH.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

or the Fluval 305 or 405 or the 306 or 406. you can never go wrong with go a little over the top when is about filtration and the quality of your water.
I will probably do the 406 fluval. canister. But that is just me.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

I LOVE my Rena XP3's. Have two on my 220 gallon tank.


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

zimmy said:


> Among the advantages of a canister over an HOB is that it is much quieter than an HOB. You can also go longer between filter cleanings. The cleanings require more effort, however.
> 
> Are your HOBs having problems because sand is causing the impeller to get stuck? If that's the case, a canister will not have that problem.
> 
> ...


Could I just leave 1 of the hob filters on full time along with the xp3. Will that be good enough to keep 12 mbunas there whole lives?


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

Also does the xp3 come with everything I need to get started, including media? I will be ordering online so I would like to know if I need additional items.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

BRolls said:


> Could I just leave 1 of the hob filters on full time along with the xp3. Will that be good enough to keep 12 mbunas there whole lives?


That would work just fine.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

BRolls said:


> Also does the xp3 come with everything I need to get started, including media? I will be ordering online so I would like to know if I need additional items.


It comes with everything you need.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I don't blame you for not wanting to start the Fluval v. Eheim war. But all you need to know is that the Eheim is 10 times better than the closest competitor and I have both. So get an Eheim and problem is solved.


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

I really don't know what to get. Everyone has there own opinion, and as I read 5 good reviews on a filter, then I see one bad one and its got me looking at another filter. Then the same thing happens to the next filter. Its taking me in circles. Some say Rena, some say EHEIM, others say Fluval. I guess I just have to pick one. I really like the Rena because it has a spray bar included. Although I don't know if the others have them.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

BRolls said:


> I really like the Rena because it has a spray bar included. Although I don't know if the others have them.


Eheims come with a spray bar. I have two of them (a 2217 and a 2262). They're great filters.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Shahlvah said:


> or the Fluval 305 or 405 or the 306 or 406. you can never go wrong with go a little over the top when is about filtration and the quality of your water.
> I will probably do the 406 fluval. canister. But that is just me.


+1 on the Fluval 406 I have one on my 75G and it's doing an awesome job. I don't think you will fail with either EHEIM or Fluval, I did all the debating you're doing and finally landed in the Fluval camp b/c I had lots of experience with their excellent bio-medias in a past life before it was popular to use their products and they upped their game to take over the market from Vortex and Magnum.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I have both Rena XP-3 and XP-4's running on different tanks along with a a few other brands and I will say personally I like the XP's the best. I am not saying the others are bad in any way it is just my opinion from my experience with the ones I have. I agree with Zimmy that I would get a XP-3 if I was in your shoes and that it should run for around 6 weeks in tandem with your old filters before removing the old ones.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

BRolls said:


> Also does the xp3 come with everything I need to get started, including media? I will be ordering online so I would like to know if I need additional items.


Yes, it does. Also, has spraybar or jet option for output. Shop around as prices can be HUGELY different on different sites!


----------



## BRolls (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone no where i can get it cheapest.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

BRolls said:


> Anyone no where i can get it cheapest.


PM suggestions please as we like to keep the forum clear of non-sponsor vendors.
Thanks.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a xp3 & A ac110 on my 75 , 18 mbuna with 2 catfish. 
That's approx 800 gal/ per hour..yummy
=D> works great for me


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Canister filters are probably more efficient for a larger tank system. I have utilized two Aquaclear 110 (formerly named 500) on a 90 gallon tank with double sponges once the tank was fully cycled without an issue. the sponges are easy to rinse and cleaning the propeller and tubes just as easy. If you like the waterfall sound effect in your tank is is quite soothing and easy to maintain. I also hear great things about Marineland bio-wheel power filter as another option. A bit more expensive but probably a more efficient system. The main advantage of a canister filter is less frequent substrate cleanings or changes but a bit more demanding of your labor. They probably can hold more beneficial bacteria in the canister as the substrate media is larger. Eheim is highly recommended.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

BRolls said:


> Anyone no where i can get it cheapest.


Again, PM suggestions ONLY! Thanks. Posts have been removed.


----------

